# Frag passed his CGC!!



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

So proud of Frag tonight, I had to share. He's come such a long way in his two years of life that it's miraculous. I was so happy with him during the entire test and cried when we got told that we passed. Through the reactivity, separation anxiety, allergies, and aggression that we've overcome, I'm so proud for him to finally prove to everyone that he's not an aggressive nerve bag of a dog that shouldn't be allowed in public. Truly warms my heart He's getting a new toy tomorrow when we go shopping.  

Of course, we were complimented most highly in loose leash walking, accepting friendly strangers, and the very intensive grooming phase- all the issues I was worried about most, aside from the supervised separation. Good day!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congrats to you and Frag, long journey for you....maturity does make it easier! On to the next chapter in Fragworld!!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

very nice Frag and tell him i said so. nice job
training and there's "no crying in dog training".


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Great job, both of you


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Cool, a big congrats!


----------



## GregK (Sep 4, 2006)

Congratulations!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

:congratulations:


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Great job!!!!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

Way to go!! Post a picture with his certificate!


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I would, but he didn't get a certificate. Just some boring paper work to send in for a real certificate if we want it... That we have to pay for. Haha. We may or may not be getting that.


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

That is awesome! Especially considering how much you have overcome! Congrats!!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

congratulations! good boy frag, and your momma is so proud


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

That is a wonderful accomplishment for both of you. Enjoy your wonderful dog!


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Just wanted to add this picture that I finally got today of Frag with his certificate, very proud!


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Good job Frag and Danielle! 
He looks very proud of his certificate. (Wow that certificate took a long time to come)


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Bear GSD said:


> Good job Frag and Danielle!
> He looks very proud of his certificate. (Wow that certificate took a long time to come)


LOL, I got the certificate at my parent's house in june or july, but I was homeless so I told them to hold onto it. I got it about a month ago after we were settled into our new house, but I pinned it right up onto Frag's corkboard and forgot about it until I saw something else about the CGC today and decided to take it down and snap the pic!


----------



## Bluepearl (Oct 24, 2012)

Great job!


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

Hooray!


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

Hooray for both of you!!!!! Must feel awesome! Good for you for putting in all that hard work!


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

Congrats!!


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

:congratulations:


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

:congratulations:
To BOTH of you!

Kat


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Woohoo partay time :::does a funky dance:::!!! So proud of Frag and YOU!!!


----------



## SueDoNimm (Jul 3, 2012)

Great job! Congratulations!


----------

